# Trigger return spring conversion



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just received the steel trigger replacement for a 96A1 from Wilson Combat. It does not have a "pocket" for the factory return spring to sit in. So I can either return the trigger or order the trigger spring conversion unit from Wolff. Does anyone have one of these installed and if so any feedback is appreciated


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't have one installed. I would say the Wolff conversion is superior, however, I've had a stock Beretta trigger return spring go over 20,000 rounds, I keep them oiled. That being said, the Border Patrol suffered some anomaly of stock TRS's failing. Just how much the BP shot them, I don't know but they were good enough for the XM10 competition? If I had a choice" w/o personally experiencing it" The Wolff design is superior.

If somebody out-there ever owed one I look forward to hearing a first hand report, but I think I know the answer.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

denner12 said:


> I don't have one installed. I would say the Wolff conversion is superior, however, I've had a stock Beretta trigger return spring go over 20,000 rounds, I keep them oiled. That being said, the Border Patrol suffered some anomaly of stock TRS's failing. Just how much the BP shot them, I don't know but they were good enough for the XM10 competition? If I had a choice" w/o personally experiencing it" The Wolff design is superior.
> 
> If somebody out-there ever owed one I look forward to hearing a first hand report, but I think I know the answer.


+1


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I keep those TRS conversions and put them in whenever the stock spring is due or I want the trigger slightly lighter or heavier depending on the gun and what it's for. I have noticed a slight amount of grit noticeable but only in guns with SUPER smooth triggers. Used car polish to buff it with a rotary tool then oil and its fine. I like 'em.


----------

